

Exploration company believes it may have found MH370 - qzervaas
https://au.news.yahoo.com/a/23036893/exploration-company-believes-it-may-have-found-mh370/

======
qzervaas
The original news stories that aired a few hours ago:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fl9Gt1vxW_A](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fl9Gt1vxW_A)

Part of the findings not mentioned in the story included detection of human
remains in the same location that aligns where the plane was found.

Having privately seen a copy of the original report it is quite convincing,
although it remains to be seen if authorities will follow up this lead.

It breaks down all of the different materials detected and their locations in
accordance to where they would be relative to the alleged location, as well as
evidence of those materials not being found from data earlier in March

~~~
tim333
The photo images in the news reports seem quite sharp even resolving the two
engines separately so if those are raw data and not artists impressions I
guess they must have the location down to a few meters which would make it
relatively easy to check out I guess?

